# List of hardware synth emulations?



## applegrovebard (Jan 11, 2022)

Does anyone know if somewhere on the web there is a fairly comprehensive updated list of software emulations of classic hardware synths?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 11, 2022)

This would be great to have! If there's not one we should start one... and sticky it.

There's so many I can't go down that rabbit hole right now. But I'll start with the classic E-mu rack synths can be found here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

Some sources to check:

- all Arturia V Collection v8 emulations
- all Cherry Audio emulations
- all Xils Lab synthesizers
- Plogue DX7 emulation
- Synapse Audio The Legend and Obsession
- Plugin Alliance bx_oberhausen and Knifonium
- Waldorf Largo (~ Blofeld) and PPG
- Gforce Software emulations
- Togu Audio Line (TAL) emulations
- D16 emulations
- Softube emulations
- ….

I assume you don’t mean sampled synths, such as UVI’s huge offering, Soundpaint synths, IKM Syntronik and numerous others.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 11, 2022)

Don't forget Korg's collection of their hardware classics. (Although I find they pale compared to the originals, that's another conversation. I find most emulations come up short including the E-Mu I linked above.)


----------



## fakemaxwell (Jan 11, 2022)

There's so many haha. If you're actually looking to purchase some, just get Repro and Diva (and I guess the Plogue DX7 if you're into that) and forget about all the other emulations. I don't see a great use for having 800 emulations of classic rack gear, when something like Zebra can create all of those sounds, more quickly and with many more options. There's no reason to program a VST DX7 when Tracktion's F'em exists.

...imo


----------



## applegrovebard (Jan 11, 2022)

I was just wondering if there was somewhere to eg just check all the Minimoog or Juno candidates- I'm aware of the main ones. And to check if some less known old synth has ever been realized in software. Also to put on the map some free/older/obscurer virtual synths and developers (eg Memorymoon- I am fond of their Yamaha CS80 clone). There are maybe even some old 32 bit emulations like the Elektrostudios synths that might deserve not to be completely forgotten. I realize it's a vast and confusing field here in 2022...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 11, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> There's so many haha. If you're actually looking to purchase some, just get Repro and Diva (and I guess the Plogue DX7 if you're into that) and forget about all the other emulations. I don't see a great use for having 800 emulations of classic rack gear, when something like Zebra can create all of those sounds, more quickly and with many more options. There's no reason to program a VST DX7 when Tracktion's F'em exists.
> 
> ...imo


Agree with much you said, but disagree with a few things

1) Diva is a good tool if you aren't caring or interested in specific emulations - because it doesn't compare well against the best specific emulations.

2) Specific emulations are of great interest to people who love what's being emulated and care about the accuracy of the emulation... if you "just need some analog pads" that's where something like Diva comes in strong 

3) F'em doesn't sound like OPS7. If you want something that sounds like OPS7 (ie a real DX7), then you use OPS7. If you "just want some FM bells" you can use F'em.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 11, 2022)

chillbot said:


> Don't forget Korg's collection of their hardware classics. (Although I find they pale compared to the originals, that's another conversation. I find most emulations come up short including the E-Mu I linked above.)


Korg Polysix is one of my favorite software synths! Not sure how it compares against the hardware, but I use Polysix far, far more than many other soft synths now (like Diva or Repro5, both of which I'm close to uninstalling).


----------



## fakemaxwell (Jan 11, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Agree with much you said, but disagree with a few things


Actually I think we are pretty much in the same page (except I think Diva is still secretly underrated haha). That's why I mentioned Repro. I think if you have 1 or 2 synths that you'd like to use an emulated version of, that's great. I just don't think something like the Arturia collection is most useful for actually making music.

To not entirely derail- the TAL stuff is good (and it pairs well with the Soundforce controllers, so it feels pretty close to using hardware)!


----------



## KEM (Jan 11, 2022)

Basically Arturia’s entire product list lol


----------



## jl303 (Sep 6, 2022)

It's little outdated, but this one lists a lot.








List of VSTi's emulating specific hardware synths


Hey guys and gals, So I was looking at the variety of plugins emulating (with more or less success) a plethora of hardware synths from the past years...




audiosex.pro




I wish OP kept up the list.


----------



## Pier (Sep 7, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> 1) Diva is a good tool if you aren't caring or interested in specific emulations - because it doesn't compare well against the best specific emulations.


Yes although it's amazing how well Diva holds up considering it's ancient tech at this point (released in 2011).


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yes although it's amazing how well Diva holds up considering it's ancient tech at this point (released in 2011).


It was waaaaay ahead of its time, and u-he has done a great job of making it CPU efficient (even beyond us just having more powerful CPUs now).


----------

